# Do You Sneeze When You See Bright Lights?



## science (Jul 30, 2008)

I always sneeze when I go outside and look directly at the sun, or at some other very bright light. I thought everyone does this, but I read that only 1/3 of the population has this happen after reading this interesting article:

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=lookin...rigger-a-sneeze


So... do you?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 30, 2008)

uhhh nope. i squint though
or i just dont stare at bright lights often enough to notice that i sneeze everytime


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 30, 2008)

No, but what's strange for me is that I'm a chocolate lover. Chocolates....I can't live without them! 

But I sneeze if I eat dark chocolates. *shrugs*


----------



## science (Jul 30, 2008)

If I have a sneeze that doesn't want to come out, I turn on a light and tilt my head up, and it helps me sneeze. But I look like an idiot when I do it in public


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> If I have a sneeze that doesn't want to come out, I turn on a light and tilt my head up, and it helps me sneeze. But I look like an idiot when I do it in public


you look like an idiot all the time :]
jk jk. i hate that feeling when i want to sneeze, but i cant
its too bad i cant force myself to like you can


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jul 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I always sneeze when I go outside and look directly at the sun, or at some other very bright light. I thought everyone does this, but I read that only 1/3 of the population has this happen after reading this interesting article:
> 
> http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=lookin...rigger-a-sneeze
> 
> ...



Whoa, I thought I was the only one. But yeah, if I look at the sun or a flourescent light, I sneeze no matter what. Rarely do I not though.


----------



## Dermy (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, almost every time I step outside. Usually like 3 times in a row. Weird huh.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I do not. I never even heard of that happening, actually. Interesting....


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I do, and get asked if I have allergies all the time.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 30, 2008)

When I look at bright lights, even briefly, I feel exhausted or just totally drained for a moment.  Like I could look at the sun for a quick second and immediately go to bed.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 30, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of. I haven't noticed anything yet. I can't recall anyone I know saying anything like that either.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 30, 2008)

My mom does it too, it runs in the family.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If I have a sneeze that doesn't want to come out, I turn on a light and tilt my head up, and it helps me sneeze.


^This.


----------



## Gore (Jul 30, 2008)

ya.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 30, 2008)

well, whenever it is I sneeze it's when I'm in bright light. I don't know, I never really made track. Next time I have to sneeze, I'll look at a bright light.


----------



## lagman (Jul 30, 2008)

With the sun, yeah.


----------



## Talaria (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. I've never ever heard of this or observed it, interesting.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, every time I step outside to Florida's bright sun.


----------



## science (Jul 30, 2008)

EvilShenanigans! said:
			
		

> Yep, almost every time I step outside. Usually like 3 times in a row. Weird huh.



Same, I sneeze multiple times in a row too lol


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope. I sneeze just from normal stuff like dust and stuff in the woods. I sneeze in the mornings alot, but I dont think my sneezing has any connection to bright light, it'll make an interesting experiment to see if I could induce a sneeze out of myself from turning on a light.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup this happens to me, whenever I need to sneeze I look at the sun. And its only the sun, It doesn't work with any other lights.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I thought I was the only one who did that.  It only happens with the sun though.


----------



## Pho8 (Jul 30, 2008)

I too am allergic to the sun.  The only relief I've found to help me with my crippling disease is the use of medical marijuana.  I still sneeze when going outside, but just don't give a shit at that point.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 30, 2008)

Half and half; if I need to sneeze anyway but can't then yeah, it works. But I won't just randomly start sneezing by looking at the sun.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I sneeze 2-3 times when I go outside if it's very bright out...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 31, 2008)

Only at the sun. Stage lights don't :\


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 31, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Wow. I've never ever heard of this or observed it, interesting.



Agrees.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 31, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> If I have a sneeze that doesn't want to come out, I turn on a light and tilt my head up, and it helps me sneeze. But I look like an idiot when I do it in public


This^


----------



## Gman 101 (Jul 31, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This^ too.


----------



## Whizz (Jul 31, 2008)

I sneezed when I saw this topic


----------



## The Teej (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't say I've heard of this, but it's a pretty interesting study. The idea that's a mix up in the neruon receptors sounds perfectly plausible, too. Then again, so did the idea that the water from the eyes goes into and irritates the nose, so who knows.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 31, 2008)

It happens to me mainly whever I go outside for the first time of the day. I wear sunglasses nowadays so it doesn't happen as often.

On the rare occasion, looking into the ceiling light can sometimes make me sneeze. But generlly going outside is the most reliable cause of my sneezing. But I only sneeze 3 times in a row at most.


The sunglasses don't always stop the sneezing, Most of the time, when I go outside with sunglasses, I will feel like sneezing, but won't be able to until I remove the sunglasses. Sorta of a half sneeze. Going outside without the sunglasses will of coarse result in a instant sneeze!

It's never been a problem. Actually I look forward to it lol. Helps clear out my nose.


----------



## Javacat (Jul 31, 2008)

I DO! But only when I look at the sun and it's reallly bright. I live in the northern part of England though and we don't really have much bright sun, so I don't do it too often


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Aug 1, 2008)

If I feel like I have to sneeze but I can't looking into bright lights helps me get it out


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 1, 2008)

I get the opposite. I sneeze so violent normally, that I see bright lights AFTER sneezing.

And if I sneeze 3 times in a row, I end up with what seems like every nerve in my arms seeming to explode.

I hate sneezing you can assume.


----------



## Artheido (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone ever wonder why people tend to sneeze 3 times in a row?


----------



## Defiance (Aug 1, 2008)

No...  Never heard of this.  I usually look away, though.  But when I do sneeze, I will usually do it two times.


----------



## science (Aug 2, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> No...  Never heard of this.  I usually look away, though.  But when I do sneeze, I will usually do it two times.



Same with me... two is the norm. But I have been training myself to squeeze out a third one!


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I always sneeze when I go outside and look directly at the sun, or at some other very bright light. I thought everyone does this, but I read that only 1/3 of the population has this happen after reading this interesting article:
> 
> http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=lookin...rigger-a-sneeze
> 
> ...


in confusion). Sneezing as the result of being exposed to a bright light—known as the photic sneeze reflex—is a genetic quirk that is still unexplained by *science*,


HURRY UP AND EXPLAIN IT ALREADY!!!!

ADDITION 

Bonemonkey pwned Aristotle 

*Some 2 ,000 years later, in the early 17th century, English philosopher Francis Bacon neatly refuted that idea by stepping into the sun with his eyes closed—the heat was still there, but the sneeze was*


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 2, 2008)

Usually you sneeze in the change of air when going from outside to inside and vice versa. I saw this TV show about this lady that couldn't go out in the sun because of some type of disease or allergy. she must have been a vampire or something.


----------



## Jdbye (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a strange question. Strange that it would be that common too. The human body sure is weird.
But no. Hasn't happened to me.


----------



## Icey (Aug 2, 2008)

Most of the time I dont, although it has happened. I put no anyway.


----------

